# Finishing drawers



## edmund (1 Jul 2006)

Hello everyone,
I'm just finishing off some drawers for my current project and I'm wondering about finishing.
I've gone for traditional construction with the front made from American black walnut, the sides and back European oak and the bottom cedar slotted into oak quadrant drawer slips. The drawers run along the bottom rail of the carcass (i.e. not side hung). So, apart from the drawer fronts, I'm wondering which parts I need to apply some finish - even if it's just a wipe of shellac to seal. Any guidance gratefully received.
Thanks, E


----------



## PowerTool (1 Jul 2006)

Although I haven't tried it,I saw Norm :norm: make a set of drawers,and give all the inside parts a coat of sanding sealer,then all outside parts were treated with his chosen finish.

Andrew


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jul 2006)

Edmund,

Shellac (Just a wipe as you say) for the drawer sides, bottoms and backs will be fine and will help prevent them getting dirty and snagging delicate fabrics. I would avoid the use of any other finish, especially oil which can make the drawers smell for a long time.

You can also leave the drawer internals unfinished and if your cedar is aromatic, you should do so if you wish to retain the aroma.

Do treat both insides and outsides of the internals the same to avoid cupping by differential moisture changes.

On the drawer bottoms and runners, just apply some wax - beeswax for preference (harder than paste wax) which will make the drawers slide more easily.


----------



## edmund (1 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the tips.

I was wondering whether it is better to seal the cedar bottom rather than leaving it as it is - as it does smell quite nice. The reason is that in my book on woods red cedar has quite a few possible health risks attached to it, e.g. various types of irritations, nosebleeds, nausea and giddiness. Are these potential health risks only really a concern from dust inhalation??
Thanks, E


----------



## Philly (1 Jul 2006)

E
I believe that is only for dust inhalation, not the odour.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Sgian Dubh (1 Jul 2006)

Edmund, you won't go wrong with any of the following options.
1. Leave them bare on the inside and polish only the drawer front. If you do this you should let the finish come around the front to the shoulder line of the dovetails at the sides and cover the top and bottom edges of the drawer front. Don't polish the back face of the drawer front.
2. Spray a coat of nitro-cellulose type finish all over.
3. Apply a clear or untinted shellac (aka superblonde or white polish) to all the internal parts and finish the show bits with whatever your choice is.
4. Waterborne finishes can be used like in 3 above.
5. Oil based varnishes can be used, but they tend to smell a bit for several weeks or months after application.

Avoid using pure oil finishes on interior cabinet parts, i.e., avoid pure tung oil and linseed oil. They both stink (literally) for years after application.

One final note. You mention that you're using cedar for the drawer bottoms, presumably to impart traditional resistance to moths and so so on. If this is the reason then avoid applying any polish to the cedar to let the aromatic oils do their work. You will need to lightly sand the cedar every now and then to get the oils to again release their smell and protective qualities. 

You can make the drawer slips more slippy by applying either French chalk to the bottom of them and the drawer sides. Lots of people use candle wax for this instead. Slainte.


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jul 2006)

Lemon oil for me on interior surfaces except bottoms - available from APTC - Rob


----------



## edmund (4 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the options.

Have gone for my usual shellac approach.

I ended up with cedar bottoms not because of any moth proofing but because I messed up the oak bottoms I made and I found some cedar that was the right thickness and flat!

Thanks, E


----------



## The Restorer (6 Jul 2006)

Traditionally drawers are only finsished on the face side. Nothing on the sides, back or bottom other than a bit of candle wax to ease them if necessary. :wink: 
Common restoration mistake to go and put a finish anywhere but the drawer fronts. :roll:


----------

